#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  need links for handbook of sulfuric acid manufacturing

## nskim

HI
I need links for "handbook of sulfuric acid manufacturing" by Douglas K Louie


Can anyone links plz?See More: need links for handbook of sulfuric acid manufacturing

----------


## jaibogo

nskim:
I don have that handbook but you can find very usefull these home page whit information about sulfuric.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
I hope you can enjoy it.
Jaibogo

----------


## tobbe

plz share this handbook.

tanx in advance

----------


## saveriociavarella

I need this book.. please share it.. thanks in advance

----------


## jaibogo

Friends:
There are two books now. 
Link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy them

Jaibogo

----------


## zorran

Thanks a lot !

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## attyub194

[h=Can any one share the book "A Practical Guide to the Manufacture of Sulfuric Acid, Oleums, and Sulfonating Agents"]1[/h]

----------


## jaibogo

Hi Bros:
Here is the link to download 2 books thet maybe you like it
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## seablemoon

Big job my friend.So thanks.

----------


## alaldugo

Thank you!!!

----------


## mnoses

Thank You!

----------


## micaziv

Thank you bro!

See More: need links for handbook of sulfuric acid manufacturing

----------

